# Chase hits the cyber-stands!



## Terry D (May 19, 2013)

My latest book, Chase, is now available in the Kindle store at the link in my signature.

Chase is a thriller about a boy and his dog--and a serial killer. Set against the backdrop of big money dog fighting, the book follows SSA Noah Kreider and the FBI's Child Abduction Rapid Deployment team as they race against time to find thirteen year old Gabriel Ryder.


----------



## Kyle R (May 19, 2013)

Way to go, Terry!

I was just reading the excerpt on Amazon. The scene with Chase in the cage was intense. Great writing.

Onwards, to the NYT Best-Sellers List!


----------



## JosephB (May 19, 2013)

Good job, Mr. Durbin. Congratulations!

PS -- I might have named it _Suspense, A Novel of Chase._


----------



## Gargh (May 19, 2013)

Congratulations. Just read the excerpt too and it's fabulously written but I'm going to have to go now and hug the hell out of my dogs.


----------



## Terry D (May 19, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Good job, Mr. Durbin. Congratulations!
> 
> PS -- I might have named it _Suspense, A Novel of Chase._



LOL! I thought about that subtitle a lot, Joe, but I wanted people to know going in that this isn't a warm and cuddly book about a boy and his dog. Hopefully I capture that bond with some degree of skill, but there are some pretty dark scenes in the book. That's also why I created the cover I did.

@Gargh--I own a golden retriever (and a small spaniel) and there were many times while writing _Chase_ (the name of another golden from my past) that I stopped to give Jessie a big hug.


----------



## JosephB (May 19, 2013)

Terry D said:


> LOL! I thought about that subtitle a lot, Joe, but I wanted people to know going in that this isn't a warm and cuddly book about a boy and his dog. Hopefully I capture that bond with some degree of skill, but there are some pretty dark scenes in the book. That's also why I created the cover I did.



Heh. I'm teasing -- it all works, especially with that cover.


----------



## Lewdog (May 19, 2013)

_Chase_, catch it today!


----------



## Cran (May 20, 2013)

Added. Now on *Page 5 of the BookStore.* 

And my congratulations, Terry.


----------



## Terry D (Jun 7, 2013)

_Chase_ is now available in hardcopy through Createspace at the link in my signature, and will be on Amazon.com in just a few days.


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 7, 2013)

Congratulations, Terry!


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 7, 2013)

Congratulations, Terry! You've got another sale here.


----------



## squidtender (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm halfway through it and it's an amazing piece of work. TD hit this one out of the ballpark . . . good work, my friend :cool2:


----------



## Terry D (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I just finished putting my first book, _The Legacy of Aaron Geist_, on Kindle; it should be up in a few hours.


----------



## escorial (Jun 9, 2013)

Im no techy..can it be downloaded to a laptop?


----------



## Terry D (Jun 9, 2013)

escorial said:


> Im no techy..can it be downloaded to a laptop?



Yes. All you have to do is download the kindle app (free) from Amazon. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 23, 2014)

Just bought this one, can't wait to dig into it.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you, Gumby. I'd love to hear what you think of it when you are done.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 23, 2014)

Absolutely.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 19, 2014)

Starting tomorrow, and continuing for one week, the Kindle version of _Chase_ will be available for a limited time at the reduced price of $1.99.

* When thirteen year old Gabriel Ryder is kidnapped by a desperate, violent man, and delivered into the hands of one the most brutal serial killers in FBI history, it sets in motion a chain of events which reach from the savage world of high stakes dog-fighting to the quiet streets of small town Iowa; from the offices of the FBI’s Child Abduction Rapid Deployment unit, to the gang turf of East St. Louis and the rugged wilderness of the Ozark Mountains. But Gabriel is not alone. Chase is with him—Chase, a gentle, golden soul ripped from his home and trapped in a filthy steel cage has endured four years of abuse and torment by the man known to the FBI as Jolly Roger. Chase has survived the unspeakable while waiting in solitary darkness, but now his wait is over. Together, Gabriel and Chase will find in themselves, and in each other, reserves of strength and resourcefulness neither possess alone. As FBI Agent Noah Kreider races to find the missing boy, Gabriel and his new friend will struggle to endure the wrath of a madman, and to plan their escape. But even escape will not bring an end to the terror.*


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 19, 2014)

I'll pick it up tomorrow too. - It'll be a little while before I read it but, having already read and reviewed another member's book, I recognise this site has some mighty fine authors.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## N J Xkey (Feb 19, 2014)

Oooh, great. I've been keeping an active eye out for any books by WF members on offer, will definitely be adding yours to my kindle collection!


----------



## Terry D (Feb 20, 2014)

Just a note: The promotional price for Chase will not be available in the UK until 22-Feb. I just found this out this morning. It will be in place later today here in the States.


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 20, 2014)

Damned time zones...


----------



## N J Xkey (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. Will download it on the 22nd  Just a little heads up for you, I looked for it via my kindle and it doesn't come up with the search term "chase", I had to enter your full name to find it. Not sure if there's anything that can be done about that but just thought I'd mention it in case anyone else searches for the book title and can't find it.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 20, 2014)

N J Xkey said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Will download it on the 22nd  Just a little heads up for you, I looked for it via my kindle and it doesn't come up with the search term "chase", I had to enter your full name to find it. Not sure if there's anything that can be done about that but just thought I'd mention it in case anyone else searches for the book title and can't find it.



Thanks, N J Xkey. I've had the same problem. It is usually best to search my name (Terry Durbin). My books pop to the top of that list. Anyone interested can also click on the link in my signature below.


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 23, 2014)

Bought, and thank you.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 23, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> Bought, and thank you.



It's for me to thank you. I'm looking forward to reading what you think of it.


----------



## Cran (Mar 22, 2014)

Something that turned up in my email inbox:



> Your  Amazon.com Today's  Deals See  All Departments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was pleased to see this one top the list they sent me.


----------



## PiP (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll be ordering my copy when my Kindle finally arrives  Please don't forget to check out Terry's 'Author Interview' with WF, here.


----------

